# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  This photo exceeds your total album file

## TheDwarf

Hi! 

I just joined the community and I'm trying to set up my albums.
Now, when I tried to upload some files I got the "This photo exceeds your total album file-size quota by 5.07 MB." message. Now, even if I deleted the album, create a new one, go to Upload File, I get the same message with no options.

I can't go to Settings > Attachments and manage my files (I guess I could do it from there) because I get the following message:




> TheDwarf, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


Any advice or help?

----------


## Falconius

Probably need 5 or more posts I would imagine.  Accounts are generally limited till then.  It's a spam prevention measure.  You could always introduce yourself in the Welcome thread and comment on a couple of maps to make up the number.  Welcome to the forum though  :Smile:

----------


## Kellerica

Falconius is most likely correct. You'll only get full member privileges once you're past the 5 post threshold, there is a lot of things on your profile you don't have access to until then. Just make a few more posts and you should be all set.

Welcome to the Guild!  :Smile:

----------


## Gamerprinter

Yup, what Falconius and Kellerica stated is correct. That is why.

----------


## jonkka

Oh well, sadly I am in same situation

----------

